# Manchester



## legend22 (7 September 2016)

We are moving to Manchester next year (husband will be working close to the airport) and just wondered if anyone had any recommendations for livery yards, Riding Clubs, show centres etc in that sort of area. 
Not sure how long we will be based there so not certain yet whether we will buy a place or need livery for 3/4 horses as will just rent somewhere (assuming we can't find anything to rent with equestrian type facilities). Also have a young son who would like to join Pony Club and I'd like to get back to some coaching! Not an area I've know anything about really and currently living over seas so want to try and get as much useful info as possible! Thanks .......also posted in Club House.......I think!!


----------



## Roxylola (7 September 2016)

Wilmslow riding club used to be pretty good.  There are tons of places in the area though, lots and lots of livery yards dotted all over the area.  I would not worry about finding anywhere in too much of a rush.  Get yourselves a place found then you can go from there.  There is loads of hacking, countryside and stuff to do all over.  Only problem could be the time of year - it's pretty wet and not much goes on over winter!


----------



## dollymix (21 September 2016)

South of manchester, in Cheshire is a great horsey area.

There are an abundance of livery yards around Crewe, Nantwich, congleton etc. There are also some great venues such as Somerford, Smallwood and a few riding clubs such as Wimlslow, Macclesfield etc.

Please feel free to get in touch if you want any specifics


----------



## legend22 (21 September 2016)

That's great thank you...not an area I know at all and we would definitely want to join a Riding Club!


----------



## legend22 (21 September 2016)

Thanks Dollymix, am just waiting for husband to confirm out move and then will start looking properly. Will probably gravelly over for a few days to look at houses and yards (horses based with a SJ at the moment or with my mum!).....not forgetting schools either!


----------



## Flame_ (21 September 2016)

There's loads of good yards near the airport, it's not in Manchester it's in Cheshire! Ask the staff in Chelford Farm Supplies for local recommendations, they're really helpful.


----------

